# She's calling me "Mom" instead of "Mommy" now *cry*



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Just out of the blue, early last week, she started calling me "mom". She's only 29 months old, and I'm not ready to be called "mom", it makes me feel so old. I have no idea where she got this from, I don't call anyone "mom". And on top of that she said to me "Your a mother, and daddys a father". Sure, dh still gets to be called "daddy" but I"ve been "mom" for a week now. She will not say mommy anymore


----------



## monpetitfils (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey, it's okay. If it's any consolation, I have always been Mom and dh has always been daddy. I have no clue why, but ds just calls me mom. I get the occassional Mommy, but mostly it's Mom. I prefer mommy, but whatcha gonna do? It's better than having her call you by your first name, right?

Tara


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

It could still change. Dd is 2 1/2 & I've had all kinds of things: mama, mommy, mom, momai, momat, even mother on occasion. It will probably take a while for her to settle into any one name.
I wouldn't worry about it too much yet & don't let her know it bothers you!
Helen


----------



## CanOBeans (Apr 7, 2002)

My DS switched to calling us mom and dad for a while, and still does every once in awhile. I think that was around age 2.5-3? Anyway, it wasn't long before he went back to mommy and daddy. I want my kids to call me mommy for a good long while -- to me "mom" might be right around age 8. But of course it isn't necessarily up to me!


----------



## glad2bemama (Jan 12, 2002)

I say, tell her that you miss being called "Mommy." Ours tried to switch to Mom and Dad, but we asked that they keep it the other way. Actually, dh always wanted "Papa", but that was a no-go... anyway, ours were happy to oblige...


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

I have always been "mama" until my dd started spending more time with my dh (we are separated). He's english and calls me "Mummy" when he refers to me in front of dd. Now I am the only mother on the block called "Mummy". I think it's hysterical.

Denny


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We are mama and papa, but ds often takes a shortcut and says mapa!
I do think it sounds strange when he is playing with his cars or animals and they say mom and dad or daddy.


----------



## me&3 (Nov 29, 2001)

I can totally relate to being upset by this. When my first ds started calling me "Mom" I freaked out - because that's my mother! not me... So I gave him a choice - he could either call me mommy, mama, or Eema (mom in Hebrew). He chose Eema, and that's what I've been ever since.

What I had to do at the beginning, though, to get him off the habit of calling me "mom" was to refer to half his name every time he called me "mom" - for example, if he said "Mom, I need juice," I'd say back, o.k., Sh... - and he'd say, but that's not my name! And I'd say, well, "mom" isn't my name either.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I've had the same problem with ds-who will be 4 in march. I love "momma", he started in with Mom or Ma. Whenever he said "Mom, can I have some juice please?" I wouldn't correct him but rephrase his question by saying "You'd like Momma to get some juice for you?". Sometimes he picked up on this by sayin "Yes Momma". Also, keep an ear out, a lot of people in public might be referring to you as mom (as was our case). For example "You're going shopping with mom?" or "Are you being a good boy for your mom?", and I'd reply "Yes, he's always a good boy for momma" etc...Just keep referring to yourself as what you'd like to be called.
Good luck!
~~>Kelly


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

my son called me mommy until he was 8 yrs old!

but, then he stopped once the baby was born.

do you have a newborn?

he told me that "mommy" was for babies


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My son called us "Mama" and"Daddo" (his own adorable pet name) until last June, when he was 22 months old. Then like overnight, it was Mommy and Daddy. Now, he's also 29 months old, and we're just plain old Mom and Dad. I think it's kind of cute, actually. I was much more upset when he replaced Mama with Mommy, cuz I would've liked Mama forever. I don't really mind that Mommy is gone.


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

My 2 1/2 year old switched to Mom a while back and then he went back, not just to mommy, but to "mamma" which I LOVE. I'd rather be mamma. He hardly ever says mom now. I think he was just trying it out. Its usually mamma, but sometimes mommy too. Maybe you'll get an even better name out of this change, don't fret yet !

((hugs))


----------

